# My planted T tank has a fungus?



## akpropst (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, I will post pics in the morning as it is late and I am tired, but I wanted to get this posted as to maybe get a few responses over night. I noticed a plant in my enclosure had these clear/white spikes growing in rings around it in various locations. Almost looks like when you first take a cut off a pothos and it starts to grow roots in water. That coloration I guess. Well i thought nothing off it really until I noticed my Ivy has started to grow the same rings of "spikes". Seems whatever it is, is spreading. The T's seem fine but I am just wondering if it is something to worry about? Pics inc.


----------



## Hornets inverts (Nov 29, 2011)

cant say much without pics


----------

